# New to China



## ARB098 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey folks! I'm a new expat who just moved to China three weeks ago. I moved here to teach English in a private school. I'm not going to lie, I had no idea what I was walking into. I knew absolutely nothing about China. So, the last three weeks have been like a crash course. I'm currently in the Jiangsu provence, just north of Wuxi. I'm looking for things to do. I'm an outdoor enthusiast, and I'm curious if there is like a "top 10 expat list of things to do" while in China. Anyone go any suggest?


----------



## TeachingNomad (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hangzhou Trip*

Hangzhou would be a great weekend trip for you. It is very beautiful. There is Xixi Wetlands, Xihu Lake, and rolling hills to the southwest of the city. You can rent a bed at a hostel for roughly 13-20 dollars depending on which one you choose.


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

One thing you need to do is to apply a QQ number, and then find some interesting groups on it.


----------

